
New Technology Adoption is Getting More Painful - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/10/new-technology-adoption-is-getting-more-painful/
======
borisfowler
It is only painful because the inventing entrepreneur thinks the invention is
the be all, end all. The best technology accepts that it will have flaws and
take time to penetrate the market.

